# Is this overpriced?



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

At PetsMart, they sell Russian Tortoises for 75$ each. They are about 4 inches long. I can't find any information on what they are worth. but some people on here probably know what a reasonable price is. I don't want to get ripped off again, like I did at another pet store.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Aaron, if you look for wholesalers and jobbers in florida you can obtain them for $30-40 dollars plus shipping.
If you have the ability to obtain healthy specimens for 75 its not terrible...offer to buy a pair if they will sell them to you for 50 ea....never hurts to ask, these are rewarding captives and breed readily Aaron, keep us posted!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oh, sound enteresting, what is there max size and aggessivness based on your exprirences?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Aaron, if you look for wholesalers and jobbers in florida you can obtain them for $30-40 dollars plus shipping.
> If you have the ability to obtain healthy specimens for 75 its not terrible...offer to buy a pair if they will sell them to you for 50 ea....never hurts to ask, these are rewarding captives and breed readily Aaron, keep us posted!


They seem very healthy..none have any signs of illness or anything, I bought them at PetsMart before (I lost it though, there was a severe t-storm and I had to put it in the garage, in a container, got out and the garage door was open) I got them to bring it down to 50$ last time I bought one..

>>Sweet lu.. They arent aggressive, porbably because they are veggie eaters, I believe they get to 8 inches...they can reach adult size in 5-10 years in captivity..Im not worried about aggressiveness...I really like tortoises, even more then my ornate box turtle (they are aggressive, they are carnivorous) I like tortoises because their is a bigger variety of food. With Ornates you have to feed them mostly worms and other things like that but with tortoises it is never a pain to feed them, they are veggie eaters and there is always something to feed them around the house..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks man, and sorry about your other turtle


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

No 75 is a fine price if it's in good condition.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Good..they're in great condition and they take care of them great..even though the thing they're living in is kind of small..


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Do they need uv rays?? Do they breed easily, as in you put a pair together and they will lay eggs without you having to do very much?


----------

